# Swedish: The Modern Frankenstein's Monster



## Marsario

Hi, I might have a weird questions…
How can you say "The Modern Frankenstein's Monster" in Swedish?
Den moderne Frankensteins monster?
With what words do you use capital letters in Swedish? Would the sentence be right as I wrote it, if it is a title?
Thanks,


----------



## Dexter_prog

*Det Moderna Frankensteins Monstret*

or

*Modern Frankesteins Monstret*

I'm assuming that it is a title and you want to translate it to Swedish, though.


----------



## BlueSuede

"Modern Frankensteins Monster" känns inte alls rätt på svenska.
"Det Moderna Frankensteins Monstret", varför bestämd artikel? Snarare "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monster", men...
"Frankensteins Moderna Monster" följer nog mer svensk syntax, men är ändå inte bra.
Det är inte naturligt att börja varje ord med majuskel, såsom är brukligt i engelska. Låt första ordet, samt egennamn börja med stor bokstav, det räcker.
Vad syftar "modern" på, monstret eller "Frankenstein"?

Tittar vi lite på frasen och känner av vad det egentligen betyder så ser vi strax en motsägelse. Frankenstein själv är död och begraven, han kan inte skapa ett nytt monster. Och att kalla det ett modernt monster?, monster är ute, passé, kan aldrig bli modernt (=inne) igen. Inte heller en modern Frankenstein, såvida det inte är hans barnbarn som avses. Så jag skulle nog vilja kasta hela meningen och börja om från början. Liksom skapa en ny titel helt och hållet.

Smaka lite på "Frankensteins monster, ver 2.0". 
Eller, så kanske din titel duger bra som den är: "Den moderne Frankensteins monster".

Kommer det bli en titel på en bok? Ett debattinlägg? En nyutgåva 'på vår tids språk'? En sequel?


----------



## Marsario

> "Modern Frankensteins Monster" känns inte alls rätt på svenska.
> "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monstret", varför bestämd artikel? Snarare "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monster", men...
> "Frankensteins Moderna Monster" följer nog mer svensk syntax, men är ändå inte bra.
> Det är inte naturligt att börja varje ord med majuskel, såsom är  brukligt i engelska. Låt första ordet, samt egennamn börja med stor  bokstav, det räcker.
> Vad syftar "modern" på, monstret eller "Frankenstein"?
> 
> Tittar vi lite på frasen och känner av vad det egentligen betyder så ser  vi strax en motsägelse. Frankenstein själv är död och begraven, han kan  inte skapa ett nytt monster. Och att kalla det ett modernt monster?,  monster är ute, passé, kan aldrig bli modernt (=inne) igen. Inte heller  en modern Frankenstein, såvida det inte är hans barnbarn som avses. Så  jag skulle nog vilja kasta hela meningen och börja om från början.  Liksom skapa en ny titel helt och hållet.
> 
> Smaka lite på "Frankensteins monster, ver 2.0".
> Eller, så kanske din titel duger bra som den är: "Den moderne Frankensteins monster".
> 
> Kommer det bli en titel på en bok? Ett debattinlägg? En nyutgåva 'på vår tids språk'? En sequel?



I think I managed to understand the first two sentences. But I have a very slight idea of the meaning of the others... I have never studied Swedish, unfortunately...
If you asked something to me, would you mind to repeat the question in English? Please…


----------



## Marsario

By the way, that sentence would be a title, but more like a joke between friends.


----------



## Dexter_prog

BlueSuede said:


> "Modern Frankensteins Monster" känns inte alls rätt på svenska.
> "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monstret", varför bestämd artikel? Snarare "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monster", men...
> "Frankensteins Moderna Monster" följer nog mer svensk syntax, men är ändå inte bra.
> Det är inte naturligt att börja varje ord med majuskel, såsom är brukligt i engelska. Låt första ordet, samt egennamn börja med stor bokstav, det räcker.
> Vad syftar "modern" på, monstret eller "Frankenstein"?
> 
> Tittar vi lite på frasen och känner av vad det egentligen betyder så ser vi strax en motsägelse. Frankenstein själv är död och begraven, han kan inte skapa ett nytt monster. Och att kalla det ett modernt monster?, monster är ute, passé, kan aldrig bli modernt (=inne) igen. Inte heller en modern Frankenstein, såvida det inte är hans barnbarn som avses. Så jag skulle nog vilja kasta hela meningen och börja om från början. Liksom skapa en ny titel helt och hållet.
> 
> Smaka lite på "Frankensteins monster, ver 2.0".
> Eller, så kanske din titel duger bra som den är: "Den moderne Frankensteins monster".
> 
> Kommer det bli en titel på en bok? Ett debattinlägg? En nyutgåva 'på vår tids språk'? En sequel?



I thought that every time one writes something like ARTIKEL + ADJEKTIV + SUBSTANTIV it had to go in bestämd form. Like if I say "det röda huset". Why doesn't it apply here?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Dexter_prog said:


> I thought that every time one writes something like ARTIKEL + ADJEKTIV + SUBSTANTIV it had to go in bestämd form. Like if I say "det röda huset". Why doesn't it apply here?


That's for BlueSwede to answer why he's using Frankensteins monster, but I would also use _Frankensteins monster_ instead of Frankensteins monstret, as Frankensteins monster for me feels like a compound name here and as a name it doesn't take a definite form, _det röda huset_ but _det röda Sverige_, not Sveriget.


----------



## BlueSuede

Marsario said:


> By the way, that sentence would be a title, but more like a joke between friends.



If it was a joke, I would rather formulate something like "Frankensteins moster" or "Modern till Frankenstein" or something...


----------



## Marsario

Mmm.. right, but the point is that "this" monster is not the original one, it is different, it is new. Suppose you saw a picture of the Frankenstein's monster dressed with heavy metal or Caribbean or whatsoever fashionable clothes: that would be the "modern Frankensteins monster, for instance.. did I manage to convey the idea?


----------



## Marsario

> "Modern till Frankenstein"



Does it mean "modern to Frankenstein"? Does it have any difficult meaning to translate into English?


----------



## BlueSuede

> "modern to Frankenstein"



"Frankenstein's mother" or something like that. I'm in a humorous mode...


----------



## Lugubert

If it's a simile in a heading referring to some contemporary weird creation, I'd probably prefer an indefinite construction: "Ett modernt Frankensteins monster."


----------



## Marsario

Right! The meaning should be that one! It is indeed a simile in a heading and it refers to a particular weird creation, not just to some in general though. But your suggestion might be the one I have been looking for!


----------



## Dexter_prog

AutumnOwl said:


> That's for BlueSwede to answer why he's using Frankensteins monster, but I would also use _Frankensteins monster_ instead of Frankensteins monstret, as Frankensteins monster for me feels like a compound name here and as a name it doesn't take a definite form, _det röda huset_ but _det röda Sverige_, not Sveriget.



hmm, but why would you say "monster" is part of the name? Doesn't make sense to me, perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Lugubert

Dexter_prog said:


> hmm, but why would you say "monster" is part of the name? Doesn't make sense to me, perhaps I'm missing something.


I don't think you are missing anything. I see the "monster" part as a description, not a name.


----------



## Dexter_prog

Then why did the other user used the Sverige example? I still don't get why you wouldn't used bestämd form in "Det Moderna Frankensteins Monstret"


----------



## BlueSuede

This is not an answer of your question, MrDexter, but just a notion:

It is all right to write ""Det Moderna Frankensteinska Monstret", and there we have the form you want.
About Frankenstein, it is not widely used, but is not at all wrong. Another well known example of the pattern is "The sagerska palatset" which means "the palace where the Sager family lives/lived", nowadays the place where the Swedish the first Prime Minister of Sweden usually lives. A lot of official buildings and places are called according to this pattern in Sweden.


----------



## Dexter_prog

Got it, thanks


----------

